# Shrimp and Grits......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... tonight. Salmon, corn on the cob and baked tater as well.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

You have out done yourself again sir. I believe your calling is to be a professional chef and open your own restaurant. I'd pay $20.00 a plate for some of that. Appears to be another meal fit for a king.:fishing:


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

You do your grits with bacon and some milk?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

No bacon this time. Added a little bit of liquid smoke, and lots of cheese.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man, that look even better on my smart phone!


----------

